# Why do my dove sleep on top of the dovecote, not inside it?



## WhiteFeathers (May 15, 2007)

It worries me that my four doves, which I have only had for six weeks, prefer to sleep on top of their dovecote, even in dreadful weather, when it is raining and blowing a gale. Quite often they sit inside the dovecote during the day with their little heads poking out of the pigeon holes. But why not at night?


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I had the same problem with mine! When they were still out, once it was dark, I used to take the ladders, pick the birds up and push them in a pop hole!! Once they pair and build their nests inside the dovecote they will spend less time outside. I wouldn't worry about the wind and rain - they seem to love it and do know where to seek shelter if they need it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This is just a big guess......

Your birds are either feeling insecure/unhappy inside their dovecote, or they are being chased out by tiny little bug-biting mites, or other pests.

Did anything happen to them when they were inside the dovecote the first time? What are their perches made of?

You can Scatt your birds to rid them of mites, but you need an oil to treat any perches that may be housing the mites by day. You might want to go and look inside the dovecote at night and see what's in there.

Other then that they just may need some time to get used to their home.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Did or do they like Snoopy cartoons?

Pidgey


----------



## WhiteFeathers (May 15, 2007)

Good idea, Treesa. Thank you. I'll look inside the dovecote tomorrow, and will ask at the pet shop about anti-mite oil. But the dovecote is brand new - I made it myself. I have to admit, however, that it doesn't have any perches. Might that be the problem?

Elisabeth


----------

